# weeeeh new pony time (again!)...



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i sadly sold my lovely new forest boy last week due to not having the time he needed to rectify his behaviour etc...and i wasnt intending to buy another so soon but i collected this chappy on sunday....

meeeet fudge (fudgie!) a 14.2 fjord pony


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, he is beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is gorgeous, love the name to,xxxxx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww he's lovely xx


----------



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

he is lovely! Very sweet


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

wow hes lovely! congratualtions! im sure you will have lots of fun with him


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

He is lovely! Enjoy him  xxxxxx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely  x


----------

